# Twin Falls, Idaho .. help a gamer that just moved!



## Bodah (Feb 15, 2004)

I am looking for a group in the Twin Falls area of Idaho. I prefer to DM, however I would also enjoy playing. I just recently moved here and I dont know anyone that I could play with, but I desperately need a gaming fix. I enjoy DMing both 3.0 and 3.5 D&D. I also DM d20 starwars as well. As far as playing goes, I will play just about anything at the moment since I dont know anyone at all to play with. I have been playing/DMing PnP games for about 10 years. Not a great amount of experience, but good enough I hope. I am willing to travel a bit to find a game. So if you are a bit further away and you could use me let me know.


As I said I dont know any gamers in the area. So if anyone out there can help me meet some gamers I'd appreciate it alot. Thanks.


----------



## DiamondB (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm going to be a bit further away.  I just accepted a job in Burley, so I'll be moving there about the first of the year.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 5, 2004)

*A local*

if you are looking for a game a good place to find people is down at beckmons on blue lakes right across from big five sporting goods. That is our only and local hobbie shop.


----------

